# Getting A Droidx Today. Best Rom For Battery Life?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

i have not owned a Droidx since it came out with Froyo. whats the best rom for battery life out there right now? also, when CM got released i had read allot about CM, and Miui roms suck the battery out of the x bad. is that still true?

looking forward to all your posts...

Thanks

PS. will there be a decent working port of ICS ever ported to the X you think?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ICS Port.
Probably.
CM9 Most likely contender...rather than pure AOSP.

CM7/MIUI are still far worse than stock.
*We'll now be bombarded with "No, I get 209348 hours with average use on MIUI and 230938 with average use on CM7 and every single nightly has improved battery!"*

To be honest...
No.
They aren't stellar on battery.
Better than they were in the start?
Slightly.
But what about "JohnHilcock84DXUSR" when he said todays build is better than yesterdays he swears!?
Dude.
Fking placebo effect...seriously.
Every time a build is released "OMG BETTAR" or
"OMG MUCH WORZE"
When in reality...it's all pretty much the same.

As far as battery life...go with anything that isn't 2nd init.
Customization (my preference) go with 2nd init.

</rant>


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're looking for a stable, non-2init build with a healthy and constant dev team, I'd stick with my 2 favorites: Vortex and Liberty. I've been on Vortex for quite some time and have no desire to switch. Battery life is fantastic without me tinkering with all sorts of things.

I'm biased as nuts, but I say go for Vortex or Liberty and you'll be set.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd second giving VorteX a try. I don't intend to leave it for anything other than maybe an ICS port.


----------



## IrishT (Jun 17, 2011)

I will 3rd that about vortex. I average about 16 hours with room to spare before I throw it back on the charger for the night. That's with slightly more then moderate usage. I will not be switching from vortex until there is a super stable ICS port made for the X. Devortex is also very committed to his ROM as he uses an X as his daily driver and is very active in his threads. Just my 2 cents. 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I get an entire day on CM7 just fine. I use it for my work e-mail (push data) all day. I will do simple stuff on it too. Last night I played a game for a couple hours while watching a hockey game and I only used about 20% of my battery doing it (game was Sentinel 3). I'm happy with the battery life on my DX with CM7.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I got 20 hours of battery life on MIUI, but best by far is Froyo Liberty, I'd get anywhere from 32-50 on stock battery.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I have no difference whatsoever between vortex witch I ran for about a month and now I'm on Miui for 4 days now. Vortex is awesome I just wanted to change and Miui is awesome for customizing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Miui


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

liberty. New version got released last night. Very awesome. As is vortex.


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Liberty 3. VorteX seemed too much like stock to me...


----------



## binary_jester (Nov 1, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> ICS Port.
> Probably.
> CM9 Most likely contender...rather than pure AOSP.
> 
> ...


After just calibrating my battery, last night I went to sleep with 40% showing on my battery. After 6 hours of sleep, I woke up to a dead phone. I am noticing terrible battery life on Miui. Love the customization... I am coming from rooted GB. I also run Android Overclocked (I have a profile to step down the processor down then my battery is running low and JuiceDefender Ultimate.


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

It really boils down to how you use your phone and how you want to use your phone.

Different Roms have different features (like HDMI). Currently only blur based Roms can use HDMI, but not all of them have it.

If you don't like blur, try CM (official is froyo kernel and RevNumber's is gb kernel) or Miui (1.10.21 is the most recent stable, 1.11.09 is a pretty stable version with the ICS framework). DXC is currently working on his final release of Miui and Aceoyame is taking over as the Miui dev. Wolf's Shadow Fang is froyo kernel based and brand new. I haven't tried it yet and can't say much about it.

AOSP Roms (Miui, CM, and Shadow Fang) have the best customization (compared to blur).

I run Miui myself. For battery life I can't really help you. I get about 3 hours for every 10% of battery (that's actually using the phone, better at night). I can't stand blur roms, they just feel the same to me, so I never stayed on one long enough to get a good feel for the battery. I can tell you that I spent a good bit of time tweaking out my phone to get the best battery life for myself (almost no widgets, facebook, google+, etc) as they suck down battery no matter what rom you are on.

I would recommend just trying a few out. Give each a week to play with to see how you like it (give it time to settle in). Boot Manager may be a good buy as well to be able to bounce between them.

Whatever you do, be sure to read up on the rom you try and know what does and doesn't work before you flash.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

IMO - 3 roms that are best - Liberty, Vortex, and Miui


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I would agree that for battery life, Vortex and Liberty 3 are the best choices. However, I feel that the battery drains a bit more in liberty than vortex so I would definately recommend vortex.


----------



## cbeng (Nov 30, 2011)

In my experience, APEX (currently on RC4) has the best battery life. It's a fantastic AOSP ROM. Thanks to the dev, Fabolous!

http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/404303-rom-droidx-apex-2-0-0-release-candidate-rc4-10-9-2011-a.html


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

One word... Vortex.. nuff said.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I would agree that for battery life, Vortex and Liberty 3 are the best choices. However, I feel that the battery drains a bit more in liberty than vortex so I would definately recommend vortex.


Yeah, I also saw that my battery life was a tad bit worse with Liberty (x18, RC1, and 1.0). I've been on Vortex since 2.8 and it's been fantastic.

Just go with Vortex. The dev is crazy committed, outgoing and has obviously put together a solid rom.

(not a slight against any of the other devs/teams)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

No offense to second poster, but I think that the people who see poor battery life on MIUI are more in the minority rather than the majority nowadays, ever since it moved to the Defy base. The best battery life I could ever run on any ROM WAS blur-based, on the Froyo kernel, which was FroyoDynamite, which was all tweaked/modded/scripted out to no end because I had a year to get it all tweaked to where I wanted it. When I first moved to MIUI and it was on the Milestone base it was really bad, rough adjustment going from 48+ hours on a charge to 8-12. Now that its on Defy and has been stabilized and has some good tweaks/scripts that can be done, I'm able to get pretty close to what I could on FroyoDynamite, plus all the great customization that comes with MIUI.

Just to prove:










It's hard to see the battery indicator because I use the top-bar but if you look carefully you can see I'm at 70% still, that's with probably 3-4 hours of web browsing, 100 or so texts throughout the day, a few short calls, etc. Only burning 30% in 14 hours is pretty damn good though, especially for 2nd-init, and especially since I'm not shutting off my 3G when its screen-off (that's why standby is so high). This is with ICS MIUI DX as well, if you run the stable you should do a bit better, I know I saw *slightly* better life when I was on the stable. Sure, you may be able to do slightly better with a blur based ROM.... but its blur....

Edit: Oh and I use a normal battery. No extended for me!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I run Ace's ICS-MIUI I can go through an entire day (8am-midnight) and still have a half a battery left. Idle doesn't drain your battery like CM7 I once left Fone alone (except a few texts) and I got 40 hours.

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------

